# XC skiers



## goatherder (Jan 9, 2005)

For all you multi-disciplined skiers out there who cross country. 

Does anyone know of a way to improve the kick on a waxless skis? Can you rescale them? or can you smooth the base and turn it into a waxed ski? 

I may look into just getting a new set of skis - something for track skiing and touring, any suggestions?

-Dave


----------



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

I went to a ski shop the other day and asked that same question about rescaling and they told me there was not any way to do this. They joked and said you could use a hot iron. I don't know what type of XC skis you have, but they usually have pretty inexpensive used XC skis at the Frisco nordic center at the end of the season.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

You will need new ski's. One of the few down sides to non waxable is when the base wears out it's done. You could run it over a belt sander and make a waxable out of it. But I think a new ski would be better and a good sugestion was given above. However if you are interested I would gladly give you a wax clinic in summit county any sat morning this winter. sj


----------



## kroush (Jan 4, 2005)

Sounds like new ski time. Waxless skis are made two ways, with a positive or negative pattersn. A positive pattern (some Rossi's) is raised (molded) above the base. It could be belt sanded/stone ground to flush and used as a waxable base. A negative base is cut into the base (Fischer) and cannot be modified. Negative bases with stiff cambers provide the best glide, positive bases with soft cambers provide the best grip.


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

I've but kick wax on waxless skis when I was not getting enough grip and it worked very well. When I got home I just sprayed them down with some citris degreaser, went over the kick plate with a brush and they wee good as new.


----------

